# Stronghold v advocate



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all

I'm getting bit confused. Previously I have given Chester stronghold with milbemax for worms & fleas. On my last visit to the vet for his booster they recommended changing over to advocate. 

After looking on the Internet it seems I may need to give frontline as well as advocate doesn't protect against one type of work (could be tape but I'm not sure). So it works out even more expensive

Can anyone offer any advice for which is the best way of doing things?

Thanks


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I would change over after a couple of treatments and rotate the wormers you use, because they don't all cover every type of worm, and parasites can build up resistance if you use the same wormer over and over.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I use advocate and milbemax together on vets advice and was told this covers lungworm, tape worm and heart worm. The advocate we were told covers lungworm which can be picked up from slugs and snails, something which stronghold does not do.

She said to use advocate for flea protection and the lungworm and then milbemax to cover other worms and mites.

This is the information on 'Milbemax is an oral broad-spectrum anthelmintic tablet for the treatment of mixed infections with roundworms, hookworms, whipworms and tapeworms, reduction of infection of lungworms and the prevention of heartworm disease in dogs and for the treatment of mixed infections with roundworms, hookworms and tapeworms, and the prevention of heartworm disease in cats.'

Stronghold we were told to change from when we mentioned our pup had a liking for rolling snails in his mouth!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Advocate has protection against lungworm, which is becoming a big problem in the uk.
Alternating will cover everything


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank everyone for your replies. I will get both and see how we go


----------

